# Shop Mobility



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Thought someone could use this.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool. He's got it down pat.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

He has done a great job on it...

One thing I like is that you can free swiveling wheels for easy movements... drop them and STILL be SOLID!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

That guy is smart.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I came across a presentation on instructables.com that featured this lift system. Well worth a look...
http://www.instructables.com/id/Lift-top-Pallet-Coffee-Table-with-Landing-Gear/?ALLSTEPS

Hope ya find it usefull..
all the best.. 
..Jon..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

J Thomas said:


> I came across a presentation on instructables.com that featured this lift system. Well worth a look...
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Lift-top-Pallet-Coffee-Table-with-Landing-Gear/?ALLSTEPS
> 
> Hope ya find it usefull..
> ...


That was a COOL project...
That Instructables site is looking pretty good!!

Thank you!


----------

